# new clutch



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

looking to buy a new clutch in the future, was wondering what is a good daily driving clutch that can still hold 500 rwhp(for the up and comming maggie) any info would be a big help. thanx


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.centerforce.com/

http://www.motorsporttech.com/c6_drivetrain01.asp

I'm thinking about going with the LS7 personally. Hope this helps.:cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> http://www.centerforce.com/
> 
> http://www.motorsporttech.com/c6_drivetrain01.asp
> 
> I'm thinking about going with the LS7 personally. Hope this helps.:cheers


Ouch- $689 for a clutch that can be had elsewhere for $550 shipped (LS7)?? MTI has always been overpriced IMHO. Shop around and you can do better. Good starting point though.
Joe


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Ouch- $689 for a clutch that can be had elsewhere for $550 shipped (LS7)?? MTI has always been overpriced IMHO. Shop around and you can do better. Good starting point though.
> Joe


do you have the ls7. couldn't see what hp it was rated at.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

burnz said:


> do you have the ls7. couldn't see what hp it was rated at.



No, I do not- I still have the stocker. I am hoping I get to see how the LS7 performs before changing mine out, if it does well at ~600+ WHP, I will be going that route. If not, I'll probably go Spec.

The LS7 is 505 hp and they put the clutch behind that motor, so depending on your goals, it should be a good, reliable upgrade. Only thing that I wonder about is the extra weight the GTO has to haul around compared to the Vette.
Joe


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> No, I do not- I still have the stocker. I am hoping I get to see how the LS7 performs before changing mine out, if it does well at ~600+ WHP, I will be going that route. If not, I'll probably go Spec.
> Joe


same, with the spec don't know if the stage 3 will be daily driver friendly.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> .
> 
> The LS7 is 505 hp and they put the clutch behind that motor, so depending on your goals, it should be a good, reliable upgrade. Only thing that I wonder about is the extra weight the GTO has to haul around compared to the Vette.
> Joe


 the stage 3 mite be the way to go, think there rated to 680 hp and with the pro and the other mods your doing you'll come pretty close to the 600 hp mark. and looking to get there myself. :cheers you post some good info and facts, thanx


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i have the Spec 3+. the drivability is better than the 3 and it is rated considerably higher (850 ft/lb). i have issues with Spec and their "customer service" tho. i installed my clutch per instructions and torque settings and had it start slipping at ~2k miles. "customer service" tries to fix the blame instead of helping. i removed the spacer they have you put behind the slave and it's working better now. that was my idea. they had none but to make it my fault. LS7 is being used by many now and is working well. for the price i would go with that if i did it again.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> . LS7 is being used by many now and is working well. for the price i would go with that if i did it again.


thanx for the heads up, sorry to here your haveing a problem with yours. did you get a new flywheel or have the old one turned? I was thinking of just turning my stock one. I fig. its only a metal plate. but I alos see that the ls7 mostly comes with the flywheel. hope spec dose somthing for you.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i bought the whole $800 set up with new billet steel fly. the LS7 has to have the LS7 fly with it. you can get a good price for a set up from Fred Beans


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

burnz said:


> the stage 3 mite be the way to go, think there rated to 680 hp and with the pro and the other mods your doing you'll come pretty close to the 600 hp mark. and looking to get there myself. :cheers you post some good info and facts, thanx


Yeah, seems like that or the 3+ like svede- just have to wait a bit and decide. My stock clutch still grabs ok, just has issues occassionally with a hard 3-4 shift- but that is the only shift that doesn't get any kind of wheel spin . Once I get traction, I know this clutch is going to call it quits and then I'll decide from there.

Thanks, I try to stick to the facts- I really hate when people spew stuff over the net with no firsthand knowlege like it is fact.
Joe


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Yeah, seems like that or the 3+ like svede- just have to wait a bit and decide. My stock clutch still grabs ok, just has issues occassionally with a hard 3-4 shift- but that is the only shift that doesn't get any kind of wheel spin . Once I get traction, I know this clutch is going to call it quits and then I'll decide from there.
> 
> Thanks, I try to stick to the facts- I really hate when people spew stuff over the net with no firsthand knowlege like it is fact.
> Joe


:agree and as for the clutch I have all winter long.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Same here- the car will be garaged all winter, so I am hoping to do it then. I just hope it lasts until then .
Joe


----------

